# Vispas 2019



## filli8183 (29. Dezember 2018)

Hallo zusammen, ich habe heute meinen Vispas für 2019 per Post erhalten. In dem kleinen lila Zusatz Heftchen steht drin: das man als Mitglied ASV de swalmen an der Maas mit 3 Ruten sowie nachtangeln erlaub ist ohne Zusatz Aufkleber. Verstehe ich es richtig ?


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (29. Dezember 2018)

Hi !
Das müßte sich doch mit Hilfe des Visplanner abklären lassen ...

tight lines
Tom


----------



## filli8183 (29. Dezember 2018)

Hab ich schon geprüft, aber ist wohl noch nicht aktualisiert worden


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (29. Dezember 2018)

Das kann natürlich sein, evtl. gelten die neuen Regeln ja erst ab 2019, einfach Dienstag oder Mittwoch nochmal versuchen.....

tight lines 
Tom


----------



## Thomas. (29. Dezember 2018)

http://www.hsv-deswalm.nl/de/


----------



## trawar (30. Dezember 2018)

Swalmen hat mir geschrieben das der Vispass ende Januar per post kommt und hat mir eine monatskarte beigepackt. Wenn ich dran denke schaue ich morgen mal in die Unterlagen rein.


----------



## mark11 (30. Dezember 2018)

hat jemand auch Probleme mit der visplannerAPP die letzten Tage? zeigt nur hellblau an? im webrowser, also nicht die APP,kein Problem! komisch


----------



## trawar (18. Januar 2019)

Sagt mal ich habe zwar einen ein Monatigen schein bekommen bis mein Vispass für 2019 kommt aber noch keinen Nachtsticker, wie sieht es bei euch aus?


----------



## .Capricornus. (18. Januar 2019)

trawar schrieb:


> Sagt mal ich habe zwar einen ein Monatigen schein bekommen bis mein Vispass für 2019 kommt aber noch keinen Nachtsticker, wie sieht es bei euch aus?



Sollte kein Problem sein. Hier bestellen und zahlen: https://www.sportvisserijnederland.nl/vispas/nachtvis-derde-hengel/
danach kann man die vorläufige Genehmigung zum Nachtfischen direkt ausdrucken.


----------



## trawar (18. Januar 2019)

Ok das passiert wenn man nicht alle Infos preisgibt, sorry dafür.
Ich habe den mit dem Vispass zusammen letztes Jahr im OKtober oder November bezahlt, habe aber in der zwischen Zeiz auch von meinem Verein eine vorläufige Genehmigung bekommen.


----------

